# Pacesetter 3" Mids with DMH Cutouts/FlowTechs



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Does the 3" Flowtech Y Pipe fit over the Pacesetter 3" Midpipes after cutting them in half?

Also I am HP Tuned - Pacesetter Longtubes - Catless - So does this matter if I add these before or after the Rear O2? Also where is better? Does it even matter?

-Charlie
04 GTO 6spd


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

*Aluminized?*

Also the PaceSetter Pipes are "Aluminized" does that mean that they can or cant be welded to the Steel FlowTechs?


----------

